# Hay Auction



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Goes back a couple months for sure they were selling fresh cut flowers with two auctioneers prior to the start of the hay sale at Weaver Land Auction


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Steel wheels crack me up every time!


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

We had a group around here who took it a step farther and put steel wheels on a tractor and pulled it around with their horses to use as a power unit for their grinder mixers. Kind of makes you scratch your head.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Those mennonite boys use those tractors just like cars. I know a couple boys that would rent tractors from a local jockey to go down to the river fishing...


----------

